# Noise Cat Deterrent or Cat repeller loud beeps in garden



## tinnitusbycatdeterrent (Dec 5, 2014)

Cats or dog deterrent causes earache, headache, tinnitus! It works with high-frequency sound. The Mosquito against loitering ook works with high-frequency sound. High frequency sound is more harmful than lower tones. Dutch website with more information: Pieptoon Dutch newspapers and German newspapers write that the noise is damaging.

The dog does not want to play in the yard: Because the neighbors use the Animal Chaser. Note: *This post has been translated from Dutch.*

ENT doctors say that the sound is harmful. The influence of the noise on animal is unknown.


----------

